# Chris Hemsworth appears on NBC News' 'Today' show , June 01 2012 (4x)



## CD. (2 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## Eldafinde (17 Juni 2012)

Aaaw sein winziger Zopf  <3


----------



## Dana k silva (18 Juni 2012)

Thanks for Chris!


----------



## MichelleRenee (17 Juli 2012)

Thanks for Chris!


----------



## breakaway0506 (25 Mai 2014)

Thank you for the pictures!


----------

